# Proud new owner!



## mikeyness (Oct 24, 2007)

I stumbled across this site while looking for puppy training tips, I'm so glad I found it! I've really enjoyed reading the threads, and hope you guys can help me out with any questions I have as a new Havanese owner :biggrin1:. 

Today marks the first week that Riley has been home, and I've enjoyed every minute of it. He's been just awesome so far, and even made it through his first night only whining ONCE, and that was to go potty . He's a big goofball when it's playtime, but will snuggle up next to me when he chewing on his toys. I love my puppy!

My camera software isn't compatable with Vista so I can't post any of the pics I took, but I'll be sure to after I get a SD Card reader. I'll post a picture that the breeder took instead, it's much better quality than mine anyways since he'll never sit still.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yea another Riley :whoo: & what a cutie he is.
My Riley is in my avatar, he will be 2 in Dec. and my little guy Monte is in my signature he is 9 monts.
:wave: Welcome to the best forum in the world, everyone is so nice and are always happy to help with any question you may have.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwwwww...... he's such a cutie!!! I am so happy for you and Riley. We will most definitely be awaiting new pics. We just can't seem to get enough. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Riley is adorable! How exciting for you to just have gotten a new puppy! The only thing I must say is :welcome: and make sure to get that camera/computer problem fixed because we crave our Hav pictures here!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your new little guy!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh cute - Lil Riley is quite a charmer!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

:welcome: to you and Riley! He is adorable.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome! Your Riley is so handsome! Hurry and get the software you need so we can see some updated pictures! We love photos!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome Mikeyness and Riley!! 

Susan


----------



## mikeyness (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome all!

And sorry if I stole your dog's name Ibkar . Maybe I'll change his name to "Ack", I call him that a lot more often anyways. He puts things in his mouth that I can't mention here, haha.

So far, he's quite the ladies man. He goes crazy when girls show him affection, but will totally ignore guys asides from me. It's pretty funny, and he'll probably help me land a few dates ound: .

Happy Halloween all!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome Riley! You are a real cutie!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome! Your little Riley is totally adorable. Hope you can get your camera/computer issues worked out soon. They grow so fast, they change almost daily.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome Mikeyness and Riley~~ Your puppy is fantastic, and we're so glad to know you're enjoying him and that he's a good little guy. :whoo:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:welcome: Mikey and Riley! 

He's a doll!!!!!!! I'm sure he will land you lots of dates!  I love the photograph, did you take it? You will have to check out our "photo challenges" if photography is a hobby of yours! 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!! Riley is a doll!! Glad you are having such fun with him already!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

mikeyness said:


> And sorry if I stole your dog's name Ibkar . Maybe I'll change his name to "Ack", I call him that a lot more often anyways. He puts things in his mouth that I can't mention here, haha.
> 
> So far, he's quite the ladies man. He goes crazy when girls show him affection, but will totally ignore guys asides from me. It's pretty funny, and he'll probably help me land a few dates ound: .
> 
> Happy Halloween all!


:nono: please don't feel like you stole my name, Riley is a great name and I am THRILLED to have another one on board. Besides I dont think the name "Ack" will help you land any dates.


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Riley is gorgeous! Welcome to the forum 

Christine


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What a doll baby. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to you both and I agree with everyone else...Riley is adorable. May I ask..did he come from MN? If so, my Izzy is from the same breeder...She's been a real joy and I love her to pieces!! Could I send you a PM to visit about your experience, etc. with the breeder?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

mikeyness said:


> He puts things in his mouth that I can't mention here, haha.


Welcome!!! Riley is just the sweetest little pup!! Its amazing how hard we fall for them!

Actually, you would be surprised at all the things we talk about here. Nothing is sacred! :biggrin1: Especially when it comes to things they put into their mouths!uke:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome Riley and Mikey! Another Northern CA hav....Yeah!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:welcome: Mikey&Lil' Riley!
You entered a very amusing forum...but I must say it's very unfair that you're another CA member. When will someone near me join this crazy club??? :drama:
Please post pics of your little man soon, we LOVE hoto:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome Mikey & Riley!! What a beautiful little guy!! 

Karen
Mom to Gracie in 27 1/2 hours!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

What a cutie you have there!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum..you little guy is such a cutie.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Mikey and Riley.
It's good to have another Northern California Hav on board!!!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh, he is just adorable! That is an awesome picture.


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh my goodness, what a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Mikey and Riley! I have a new puppy too, a lot of folks on the forum seem to have pups. It will be fun to watch them all grow up together and share experiences and tips. We're also moving to Northern Cal this Saturday...actually probably more like Tuesday as we're driving from Michigan!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! One more adorable Hav from SF Bay Area! He is a cutie! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to Northern Ca ..and to forum
That is quite the drive from Michigan .. I hope all goes well .


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Riley is absolutely beautiful and will no doubt be great date bait. Enjoy every minute with him. You certainly have come to the right place.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My DH said he wished he would have known a lot sooner what a girl magnet these dogs were.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome to the two of you - Riley is such a cutie!!


----------



## mikeyness (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone, we both appreciate it .

Judy, yes my dog flew in from Minnesota. Feel free too ask me any questions about the breeder and my experience with her, you don't need to ask first!

I wish I could say that I took that picture of him, but it was from the breeder. I'll post up some relatively crappy pictures very soon so you can see the difference ound: .


----------



## mikeyness (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh, and MintChip was nice enough to invite me to the Bay Area Havanese Group. Riley still hasn't had all of his shots yet, but I'll be seeing all of you Bay Area owners as soon as he does!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Mikeyness-Your pup is adorable, are you happy with his temperment and health?? Did you find your breeder nice to deal with?
Thank You
Jill


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just saw Geri use "bait!" and I can't help commenting. One of the guys at work asked me if he could borrow my Isabelle for bait- he was impressed with her and I thought he meant for a big dog to eat and I decided to ignore him and his stupid comments. He then asked me again about the "bait" and I kind of told him what I thought and he explained "bait" to me  Not as in eat the little dog but to catch a bigger fish

Amanda (who has a new word!)


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amanda, these little ones are definitely date bait, and for the guys, chick magnets, according to a friend of mine.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Amanda, that's hysterical!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe I should rent my girls out!!! <BG>


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

CUTE, CUTE, CUTE!!!!!!!!!! We have a Havanese club for N. California you can join too. <grin> Lot's of wonderful Havanese owners are in N. California!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome!!! Riley is adorable! And yes, i know my DD would fall for any guy with a puppy so good luck on that front! :biggrin1:


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

Congratulations! Yoyo and I say welcome Riley!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

What a cute little guy, Riley is!!


----------



## mikeyness (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks again for the welcome everyone, and sorry for the very late reply. I've been getting worked to death (I telecommute so I'm still at home with my boy fortunately), and the only time I have to myself is when Riley is napping (which is when I get work done, hooray!). He is the most hyper dog I have ever been around, and I can't get any work done until I drain his energy for hours and he falls asleep, which has left pretty much 0 time for me to browse forums and relax. I still love him to death though .

I had actually asked for a laid-back puppy, which Riley is totally not lol. He's really smart though, and can already sit, stay, lay down, fetch, give, and he walks almost perfectly on his leash at only 4 months. I thought I had taken some good pictures of him, but apparently I totally suck at photography. I have about 200 pictures of a flashing white blur while he was playing, and about 100 more of him in the same pose....staring straight at the camera looking like he wants to play. I would share some of the better ones, but apparently my camera manufacturer doesn't make a driver compatible with Windows Vista, sigh.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

The good new is, I have found with my three, that they calm down alot by a year and a half. I am still waiting for my 9 year old lab to get out of the puppy stage.

Maybe he needs another hav to play with.


----------



## mikeyness (Oct 24, 2007)

Good to hear he'll mellow out a bit!

I'm actually talking to a few breeders right now to find Riley a little buddy. It probably won't be until the summer when Riley is a little bigger and %100 potty trained, but I'm sure that having a play mate will help a lot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

mikeyness said:


> Good to hear he'll mellow out a bit!
> 
> I'm actually talking to a few breeders right now to find Riley a little buddy. It probably won't be until the summer when Riley is a little bigger and %100 potty trained, but I'm sure that having a play mate will help a lot.


You've caught MHS.. ound:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

They are addicting. I got my first in Jan 2005, my second Sept. 2006, and my third March. 2007. I did wait until each was potty trained before I got my next. But I was in potty training mode for almost 2 years.

But it's over now.:clap2:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

mikeyness said:


> I had actually asked for a laid-back puppy, which Riley is totally not lol. He's really smart though, and can already sit, stay, lay down, fetch, give, and he walks almost perfectly on his leash at only 4 months.


Oh he is sooooooooooo sweat. Houston calmed down after he was neutered and now that he is going to be 1 soon I can see the big difference. The key is exercise and you seem to be doing that already.


----------

